# aba to ce1 fuel pump relay issue



## slorydgti (Aug 28, 2010)

i just attemted to start my car after my swap and i had no fuel pump.i jumped the relay terminals and it worked and the car started.i found that the signal from the ecu isnt working.i assume it should be a ground.does any body have any advice.i would appreciate it.


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

*No start*

What fuel injection are you running?


----------



## slorydgti (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spliced into it*

its obd2 with a ce1 harness in the car and the engine managment of the aba harness spliced into it


----------



## slorydgti (Aug 28, 2010)

i jumped the fuel pump turn on wire to ground and the relay worked and the pump worked


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

What did you connect pin 6 (yellow/blue wire) of your ecu to? I think that should go to terminal 85 of your fuel pump relay.


----------



## slorydgti (Aug 28, 2010)

*fuel pump relay issue*

my harness is from a rocco 16v so it had a wire from the ecu to control the pump so that is what i hooked into.since i first posted this i found that after it starts the pump will run off the ecu it just doesnt prime when you first turn the key.i know my 2000 golf prims when you first open the door.ive thought of using a glow plug relay from a a3 deisel and hook it to the door switch for the dome light.i think that would do the trick.i would like it to work like the factory a3 worked but im not sure how it worked.


----------



## InSaneV (Oct 24, 2009)

Ever get this sorted out? I could look at my wiring diagrams that I have on how i did my aba obd1 swap in my MK1 Jetta. It will have to be wired outside of the relay box but not a biggie. The other option is to do what most do and make a " switch " setup like you posted above.


----------



## slorydgti (Aug 28, 2010)

i havnt fixed this yet and i would love to make it work like in an a3.im wodering if i cut something out of the harness i shouldnt have.my car will normaly start with no trouble but i have to jump the relay sometimes to get it to start.i scanned it and got a code for fuel pump relay electrical malfunction.the code was 17908.only code i got for a system that i have hitched up.so if you have any insight into my problem i would greatly appriciate the help.thanks


----------



## InSaneV (Oct 24, 2009)

ok ill look for my papers on the fuel relay and post them, will make it so its turn key start


----------



## slorydgti (Aug 28, 2010)

*fuel pump relay issues*

much appreciated


----------



## InSaneV (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow time flies when your busy at work...that and I couldnt find the fuel pump paper  sorry.
but this is what I did.

I used the standard mk1 fuel pump relay which has 4 prongs and wired it out side of the relay box as it was easier for me at the time. These relays normally used a neg signal from the coil to and keyd power to trigger the contact that allowed the power to flow to the fuel pump. The mk3 fuel pump relay works in a few different ways, one that it uses constant power on both (iirc on the pin numbers )#86 pin and the #30 pin but also gets it's grnd signal on pin #85. then pin #87 feeds the power to the fuel pump and if your putting one in ( highly advisable ) the heated o2 sensor relay.

So easy format, wire outside the relay box.

*#85 -* gets "trigger wire" from ecu g1/3 wire on obd1 to ce1 wire d26
*# 30 / #86-* I basically jumpered constant power from #30 to #86 
*#87 -* goes to your fuel pump wire and as mentioned heated o2 relay.

Sorry about the delay and please double check the relay pins as Im unsure the nubers in my explanation are 100% correct. hope it helps, and have been running this setup since march of this year and no issues so far. :beer:


----------



## slorydgti (Aug 28, 2010)

*relay issue*

i should be able to use this to fix my problem.thanks for your help.im going to try this this weekend.


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

My mk1 had early wiring (pre ce1) and it relied on a + signal. My AEB relied on a - signal from ECU. I switched out the 5 pin fuel pump relay for a 4 pin and it works fine. If your fuel management sends a + you may need to convert to - signal. Double check your ECU whether its + or - sending the signal


----------



## slorydgti (Aug 28, 2010)

*fuel pump relay issue*

i may be looking for something that doesnt happen.my cis system cycled to prime when the key was turned to on position but my friend has an aba obd2 and it dosnt start pumping until the engine cranks.it is looking for a negative signal.thanks for your input.


----------



## InSaneV (Oct 24, 2009)

Mine still primes be it not as long as the older cis setup iirc was about 2 sec, now its only 1 sec but I just chalked it up to a different fuel system.


----------

